# 46 gal stocking recomendations



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi all, 
My 46 gal currently looks empty  
In it I have : african butterfly, indo datnoid (3inch), polypterus delhezi (4inch), turquoise rainbow (3inch), violet goby (6inch), and a clown pleco (1-2inch). 
Unless you're right next to the tank, you cant tell anything is in it. 
Does anyone have any ideas as to what i can add?? I do like the oddballs, but it's not a requirement. 
Thanks!


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

half black tetras dwarf gourami s silver tip tetras dojo loach


----------



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

The bichir (delhezi) can get up to around 40 cm, and it is predatory and will consume smaller companions. The violet goby can reach 60 cm (about two feet). So between those two fish alone your tank is almost fully stocked (even though they are small now). Also the datnoid can get that large too, and is predatory. Your butterfly and rainbow will be dead meat. Your tank, though it currently appears empty, will eventually be crammed. If it is possible you should buy another aquarium if you wish to keep these fish for maturity. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------

